# 89 HB wont start



## motocrazy8 (Oct 11, 2006)

have a 89 4x4 HB v6 5sp. ran fine last night. get in this morning no start. i charge the batt all day still no start.. took batt out and took to the parts store to check out, batt is good. terminals are clean. i dont even hear a click when trying to start. all acc work fine.. anyone have any idea what my problem is or know a good place to start troubleshooting.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

did you check the starter also?


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Starter's either gone out on you or the solenoid wiring is wonky.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

88pathoffroad said:


> Starter's either gone out on you or the solenoid wiring is wonky.



what's wonky?


----------



## classicgti-r (Aug 6, 2005)

my 94 does that once in a while too...Check the relay mine is a 4 cyl and the relay is on the pass. side at the top almost in the corner of the engine bay. I have three relays there all blue.. Smack them around a little bit that's what I do..Gets mine goin


----------



## veesix (Jul 18, 2004)

You can smack them around if you want, or you can carefully tap on them, with the plastic handle of a screw driver. It has been awhile since I checked, but the relays might be labeled.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

yep! there is a blue double (2 plug in's) relay, kind of common (I keep a spare) if it clicks when you try to start it, have someone hold the key in the start position and tap on the relay... it should fire right up. I think that relay runs about $15


----------

